# Apartment Towed My Car



## Aeyna (Jun 16, 2014)

I live in a rather big complex, and my car is allowed to be parked in resident parking. It snowed, so they sent notices that we needed to be out of the parking lots by 9am so that they could plow the lots. I parked on a road, 10th st, last night. My car was towed. The complex said that the road is a private road that they own, which is why I was towed. The notice we received says parking lots, but nothing about 10th st. 

The tow fee was $250, but since there was confusion, I only had to pay $125. Seems ridiculous, but honestly, I feel so defeated right now, I don't have the energy to fight them on this. It's just not fair that the notice only said parking lots, and I wasn't in a parking lot. But the apartment manager says that road is considered a parking lot because it's private, and apparently only residents are supposed to be parking on that road.


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

In my opinion, they shouldn't have charged you anything since they weren't clear on this... I'm not sure there's any recourse, though. I'm sorry to hear.


----------

